# is this INNO3D Gtx 1070 good for Mining? i had to buy because of no others Stock(few more Questions)



## Honey (Mar 22, 2018)

hi,
i had to buy http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=353
this inno 3d gtx 1070, 
what i found that fans are too small, it runs on auto at 77% fan with 62c(in summer) temperature, if i decrease fan speed to 50%
temp went to 67 stable(with oc)
Have anyone experience with this Brand and this model?
is Small fans means going to dead earlier?
should i go ask seller to replace with another brand?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 22, 2018)

67 C is a good temp while 100% load on a 1070. All my cards run at similar temps, but 100% fan speed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2018)

Its Probably as good as any other Stock GTX1070 (yours being stock at the moment i presume).
if your unhappy with the stock cooling you can change that for custom ( more costs )
you may be able to change the cooling fan profile for a more aggressive profile. 
as i have no experience with this card i can only suggest you try additional software
 such as Afterburner to set a more aggressive fan profile.


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, those temps are fine. So are the fans, in my opinion. Mine are at 90% at 65c... and that's with a house fan blowing into them.


----------

